# Now proud owner of a Barnburner!



## TheGreyEminence (Dec 19, 2008)

Bought it from a CPF Member in Ireland 
First impressions: VERY lightweight....significantly brighter than my PH50.
Looking like brand new.
I absolutely like the adjustable Focus!
Doing a runtime test tomorrow.

I´m REALLY happy!

Regards...


----------



## BVH (Dec 19, 2008)

A BIGG Congrats! I still have mine from the original group buy and love it. Fired it up last night after not having used it for months and was WOW'd by its brightness.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Looking forward to some beamshots, especially as you have a PH50 for comparison...


----------



## billhess (Dec 19, 2008)

just curious, what did you pay, I'm thinking about selling mine.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats! I can't wait to see this shoot out.


----------



## Parker VH (Dec 19, 2008)

Any reason they made so few of these lights? No known problems with them? What kind of runtime do they have?


----------



## billhess (Dec 19, 2008)

I just listed mine for sale;


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2243235#post2243235


----------



## Patriot (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations! :twothumbs

I'll be looking forward to some beamshots too.


----------



## XeRay (Dec 19, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> Any reason they made so few of these lights? No known problems with them? What kind of runtime do they have?


 
We decided it was too much of a light to sell on the open market (general Public). Run time about 1 hour. I don't know about problems, see what others say.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 20, 2008)

Now that XeRay helped us get a few more backup Philips DL-50 "Fatboy" bulbs, this has been a reliable, workhorse light that has the support of XeVision. It is the brightest of the HID's from the various shootouts that have been done.

A few come up for sale in a year, but mostly because the people need the money, not because there is anything wrong with them. You can check the collection of threads I put together on this light which is in the "Topics of Interest" pinned thread...although it will take you a couple days to read all the posts.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 20, 2008)

Congratulations on getting your BB!  What percentage do you estimate it out throws your AmondoTech 35 watt Illuminator by?


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok, now for a bit of laughter....as you all know now, i have three of these superlights...PH 40, PH50 and the BB...worth together aprox. 4000 Euro +...
BUT I HAVE NO SUITABLE DIGITAL CAMERA 
I-Phone? forget it! And my 8 year old Sony Cybershot DSC-30 doesn´t cut it also...
As i have learned by watching thousands of beamshots untill today, i would need a camera that does "long time exposure"....1, 2.....up to 5 (?) seconds...My Sony can´t do that...
Summary: I need a recommendation for a easy to use digital photo camera that´s suitable for making beamshots.
Price should be max. of 200 $.

Thank you..

Kind Regards:wave:


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Dec 20, 2008)

@BlueBeam:

Just compared them both. I think it´s pretty close to 100% brighter.May also depend on how you focus the beam on the BB 

And a question to all the other BB Owners (Caution! Might be a stupid one ):
Can i run the Light untill it shuts of itself or do i have to keep an eye on the batt. meter? :thinking::thinking::thinking:

Thanks!


----------



## BVH (Dec 20, 2008)

I've run min until it shuts off several times. No issues with mine. It's worked flawlessly since new. IIRC, the Lumens ratings are about 2,800 for the N30 and about 8,500 for the BB. More than twice as many. Go to Shootout 4 to see excellent shots of both from multiple cameras. There is no comparison btw the two.

I'm not a camera person at all so I needed something very easy to use that would do time exposures. With Mtbkndad's recomendation, I bought a Canon Powershot S5is. It's a little more than your stated budget but I think the extra is well worth it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 21, 2008)

I keep looking at cameras to upgrade to, but all the photos I have posted to date at CPF have been taken with my Canon Powershot S45 which is only a 4 megapixel camera & 3x optical zoom. It does have all the time delays up to 15 seconds.

Honestly, for most photos this older model is more than adequate. To give you some ideas of closeup and distance shots, click on thumbnails I took from these Racoon family photos in our backyard. This was a recent DEFT review shootout. And another Aspheric Mag shootout.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks LuxLuthor for the Info!I think i look for a used one on E-Crap 

Regards...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 21, 2008)

Love your raccoon pics Lux. Excellent job if that was hand held.


Hey GE, I was just thinking that WiseLED 1500 is worth a few Euros now too! 


Regarding the camera, the Powershot series are good solid cameras. Like Lux stated, you don't need something with real high resolution for general photo snapping and posing pics.. My Powershot S2 IS has been my internet workhorse and it's only 5mp.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah...
Just had a look at wiseled.com...at least i tried! Site is not reachable right now.But in different webshops the Tactical 1500 sells for around 600 Euro....
Glad i already have mine


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 21, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Love your raccoon pics Lux. Excellent job if that was hand held.



I did those on Auto mode (camera flash enabled) with camera in one hand, and shining flashlight in other. Even had time to go in and get the Mag 625, after which they beat feet.


----------



## rockybjr (Jan 16, 2009)

If you want to sell the Wiseled Tactical 1500 let me know I'd be very interested. I hear Wisled is in backruptcy at the moment??


----------



## CaveDude (May 14, 2009)

Well, it's time to give this thread a boost, because the disease is spreading. We've got another new Barn Burner owner here! Mine arrived yesterday :huh: (I got it from bjost, who was a *great* guy to deal with). As excited as I was, I still managed to wait for it to get dark before I fired this monster up for the first time. So after what seemed like eternity, the sun went down, the batteries were charged, and _here's what happened next, and how I reacted._
I turned the light on oo:

2 seconds later 

2 more seconds 

another 4 seconds :laughing:

4 seconds after that 

Then it really got bright :devil:

Seriously, watching that sucker warm up for the first time was quite possibly the most thrilling 20 seconds of my life. Man, am I in trouble now!


----------



## BVH (May 14, 2009)

Congrats CDude! I still have and enjoy mine.


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you're enjoying it CDude! What a light!


----------



## CaveDude (May 14, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys. Hopefully it won't be long before I get some photos of this thing in action underground. Just need to get a diffuser first.

BTW Patriot, good luck with the Maxabeam sale. I do hope I get to see one of those in action someday.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 15, 2009)

I'm always amazed that people sell this light. There is nothing like it. It just makes you happy to know you have such overwhelming power when needed.


----------



## DM51 (May 15, 2009)

CaveDude said:


> I turned the light on oo:
> 
> 2 seconds later
> 
> ...


Superb! Very descriptive indeed - I can picture it! 

Great acquisition - may it bring you many hours of pleasure, and cause jaws to drop wherever you fire it up!


----------



## karlthev (May 15, 2009)

Enjoy, it's a keeper!


Karl


----------



## TheGreyEminence (May 17, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jeffroalpha700 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! I still have mine from the original buy, and it is still the brightest thing I have. Never had one issue with it. Dan was great to work with from the start when I bought mine, and I have absolutely no complaints!


----------



## windstrings (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats!.. I"m sure you've had lots of fun to play with it by now.
I take mine out on the lake and it lights up "everything" on the other side!

Everytime I take mine out I had forgotten how bright it was.

It totally floods and bathes with light everything the naked eye could hope to see well... any farther, you really need binos anyway to make out details.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 19, 2009)

Speaking of Barnburners.........

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=208724

I never thought you'd give that beauty up in your life time. Some lucky person is going to have a nice Christmas.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats on the Purchase!... you have a legend... it busted the HID world into a whole new strata!.......

Its like taking an elephant gun to the shooting range..... you "will" be noticed!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 20, 2009)

windstrings said:


> Congrats on the Purchase!... you have a legend... it busted the HID world into a whole new strata!.......





.....hehe windy. The OP purchased his a year ago.  I revived the thread because BVH was selling his and I know that HID lurkers are always hopeful that one of the "old timers" will let theirs go. Here's their chance.


----------



## CajunJosh (Dec 20, 2009)

You know I would buy it but at this point I think I've given up on trying to buy the brightest for patrol and am just going to defeat darkness with a hand held FLIR system.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 20, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> You know I would buy it but at this point I think I've given up on trying to buy the brightest for patrol and am just going to defeat darkness with a hand held FLIR system.



Thermal viewers are absolutely unrivaled in their specific applications but as you know, viewing our world through a 3-4" LCD screen is far different than seeing the world through our own dynamic vision with the assistance of artificial light. The two systems can compliment one another but they can't replace each other.  With that said, I hope a cool person such as yourself ends up with this light. I would dislike seeing it go to an ebay'er or to someone not tight with CPF.


----------



## Parker VH (Dec 20, 2009)

Pretty tough to top this deal. This won't last long.:twothumbs


----------



## fhenixlynx (Dec 21, 2009)

can someone tell me where i can find this BB in a beam side by side with other lights ? thank you


----------



## windstrings (Dec 21, 2009)

fhenixlynx said:


> can someone tell me where i can find this BB in a beam side by side with other lights ? thank you



Here is a compilation of links Lux put together....

If you have broadband, I would just fly through them looking for pics.


----------



## BVH (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's a couple. Unfortunately, something happened to Mr ted Bear's shots. I think they were the best available. These are good, too.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198645&highlight=shootout

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199730&highlight=shootout


----------



## windstrings (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL!.. that Larry K at 1000W looks like the light is on fire!

What was the runtime on that?... 2.5 minutes? "if I remember right"


----------



## BVH (Dec 22, 2009)

My batteries are starting to "go" because of infrequent use but when new, it's good for about 5-6 minutes - constantly fading but still very, very bright for that amount of time.


----------



## windstrings (Dec 22, 2009)

BVH said:


> My batteries are starting to "go" because of infrequent use but when new, it's good for about 5-6 minutes - constantly fading but still very, very bright for that amount of time.



Funny how that happens the older you get!


----------



## BVH (Dec 22, 2009)

windstrings said:


> Funny how that happens the older you get!



yep! I' agree with that!


----------



## windstrings (Dec 23, 2009)

Parker VH said:


> Any reason they made so few of these lights? No known problems with them? What kind of runtime do they have?


Your PM box is full..


----------



## BVH (Dec 23, 2009)

not any more


----------



## Parker VH (Dec 23, 2009)

Bob,
I think he meant my PM box was full.
Thanks for the heads up Windstrings.


----------



## Watts Up! (Sep 18, 2010)

I would love to be able to find one of these if you guys see any let me know!:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffroalpha700 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have one, but I'm keeping it. I've now had it for a few years, and I even have used it on Patrol when we have been searching for stupid lost hikers and stuff. So far, it is still going strong. Best designed and brightest HID spotlight I have ever seen or used. I love the size. The only thing I would change if I could would be the ability to operate the light directly off of AC/DC current. When plugged in, it strictly charges the battery and you cannot operate the spotlight. The batteries have held up well, so it is a small point. I have even used it to light up national forest shooting ranges when I have gone at night with my buddies.


----------

